# Wyndham Asset Affiliation Model - WAAM



## Goofyhobbie (Aug 11, 2010)

In late 2009 Wyndham came up with a "fee-for-service" program dubbed the Wyndham Asset Affiliation Model (WAAM).

Rather than purchase the unsold condo inventories of other developers who found themselves in financial difficulty, Wyndham is contracting to convert the projects to timeshare units and sell them.

Because Wyndham will convert condos to timeshares while leaving their ownership in the hands of real estate developers and possibly real estate lenders who are now in control of slow-to-sell projects, Wyndham stands to increase its sales inventory and its profit without putting out an enormous amount of its own capital.

So far the projects so converted are in North Myrtle Beach, SC and Orlando, FL; but rumor has it that their are at least ten similar projects already in the pipeline.

What this means to current Wyndham owners is new inventory in places where many TUGGERS enjoy vacationing. Most of the inventory is probably going to show-up in quanity in RCI Extra Vacations or the Wyndham Endless Vacations at first with more inventory available in future years as units are sold through the retail market.  

Go to the Link to the On-line Club Wyndham Plus Member's Directory to get point charts and other information about these new opportunities as they are posted by Wyndham. [Tower On The Grove Point Charts are already available.]

See the threads below for more information on * Wyndham Towers On The Grove* which went into timeshare sales this past Spring:

Wyndham Vacation Resort's Towers on the Grove, N. Myrtle Beach, SC

 * Interesting, Wyndham taking over Towers On The Grove Condo In North Myrtle Beach *

The most recent WAAM project was announed at the Timeshare & Fractional Ownership Site for the Magazine:  Perspective on August 6, 2010 as Reunion Resort in Orlando, FL.

The current word is that the Reunion Resort will be available for Wyndham Owners for internal booking in 2011.  To get an idea of how nice the Reunion Resort will be go to this Wyndham link: Reunion Resort & Club Wyndham Grand Resort

Tug Thread about  * Reunion Resort & Club Wyndham Grand Resort, Orlando, FL *


----------



## deedman (Aug 11, 2010)

looks beautiful, I read somewhere that reunion will only have 3 br units.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Aug 11, 2010)

On RCI extra vacations you can rent between a 1 and 5 bedroom unit but I don't know if all of those will be converted over to Wyndham.

Jason


----------

